

Anybody fed up of those php frameworks? - nblackburn
http://www.nblackburn.ca/post.php?post_id=25

======
smokinjoe
I guess I see your point, but there typically is a lot going on behind the
scenes when $response->write("helloworld"); is executed.

There could be several types of validation, xss/csrf protection, maybe storage
to a session variable taking place that makes it unfair to directly relate it
to echo 'helloworld';

I think it's about choosing a framework that seems to provide the right tools
to solve the problem. Whether you're looking at one that is massively full
featured or one that's rather bare, it's really about choice and proper
research. Maybe even a day or two of testing out a couple.

------
peg_leg
Frameworks are for those of us tired of reinventing the wheel.

